
Einstein in Oxford - sohkamyung
http://rsnr.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/early/2018/05/09/rsnr.2018.0002
======
kgthegreat
There is a preserved blackboard[1] with Einstein's writing and a plaque[2]
with explanation in the Museum of the History of Science[3] at Oxford.

[1] [https://imgur.com/lmRE5pb](https://imgur.com/lmRE5pb) [2]
[https://imgur.com/AS2Nhda](https://imgur.com/AS2Nhda) [3]
[http://www.mhs.ox.ac.uk/](http://www.mhs.ox.ac.uk/)

~~~
javiramos
Anyone around the Oxford area, I recommend the History of Science museum. It
has a fantastic collection of scientific, medical and navigational
instruments, experiments, and general science paraphernalia.

~~~
welly
Seconded. Went to visit earlier on in the year while I was in Oxford for a
weekend. Popped in to get out the rain, stayed for most of the afternoon.

There is a ton of interesting artefacts from all manner of sciences, including
some gruesome medical tools from days gone by. There's nothing like a leech as
cure-all medication.

~~~
danjc
Yes, I particularly enjoyed the historical operating theaters scenes

------
peteretep
My favourite part of this is Einstein's response to how the lecture theater
took his cutting-edge German-only physics talk:

> Ils ont bien dormi … Ils avaient le droit

"They slept well. They had the right"

------
HillaryBriss
> They show him in a period of intense rethinking of his cosmological views in
> the light of Edwin Hubble's recent evidence in favour of an expanding
> universe, an idea that Einstein had hitherto opposed.

interesting. i had been under the impression that Einstein had initially felt
that Hubble's findings _confirmed_ his ideas.

~~~
BigChiefSmokem
You are thinking of Arthur Eddington.

But yeah Einstein never got fully comfortable with many ideas, even the ones
that his work helped to pioneer, like quantum physics and black holes.

